# Gabriel Knight 3



## S0l4ris451 (5. November 2014)

Hallöchen, bin grad wieder dabei GK 3 zu spielen und hab mich gefragt ob das auch in 1080p möglich ist?? Hab auf die schnelle nix im Netz gefunden!


----------



## svd (5. November 2014)

Probier mal, die Eigenschaften der Desktopverknüpfung zu editieren. 
Den Link zur .exe veränderst du dann so: "C:\Sierra\Gabriel Knight 3\GK3.exe" -width 1920 -height 1080


----------



## S0l4ris451 (5. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Probier mal, die Eigenschaften der Desktopverknüpfung zu editieren.
> Den Link zur .exe veränderst du dann so: "C:\Sierra\Gabriel Knight 3\GK3.exe" -width 1920 -height 1080


Wenn ich das mach dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung Resolution not supported by directx driver....


----------



## svd (5. November 2014)

Schade. In der Registry gäbe es auch eine Möglichkeit, die Auflösung händisch zu setzen.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (6. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Schade. In der Registry gäbe es auch eine Möglichkeit, die Auflösung händisch zu setzen.


Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2014)

Damit sollte dir geholfen werden.

http://forum.pinkertonroad.com/showthread.php?164-Play-GK3-in-HD-resolutions!-(720p-1080p-etc-)


----------



## S0l4ris451 (6. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damit sollte dir geholfen werden.
> 
> Play GK3 in HD resolutions! (720p/1080p/ etc...)


Danke für den Tipp! Hat funktioniert!


----------



## S0l4ris451 (10. November 2014)

Bin jetzt das erste mal durch und werds auch nochmal durchspielen! Was für eine großartige Handlung! Die Charaktere, die Dialoge eine Wucht. Dagegen kommt mir das Remake richtig durchwachsen vor...Mal auf einen vernünftigen vierten Teil hoffen...lg


----------



## S0l4ris451 (15. November 2014)

So schön das Spiel auch ist, hab heut Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt und das Game lässt sich nicht mehr installieren???

In einen Ordner kopieren bringt auch nix...!


----------



## HanFred (15. November 2014)

Im zweituntersten Kommentar steht was von einem neuen Installer, Link ist auch dabei. Schon probiert?


----------



## S0l4ris451 (16. November 2014)

Hat funktioniert obwohl ich mich anfangs wunderte weil der Installer nur auf Englisch vorlag dachte ich das Spiel sei dann auch auf Englisch. War dann aber eh alles wie gewohnt auf Deutsch. Danke für den Tipp!! Weiter geht die Schatzsuche...lg


----------



## HanFred (16. November 2014)

Viel Spass mit einem der schwereren Rätsel, die mir in Spielen bisher begegnet sind.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (16. November 2014)

Stimmt! Ohne Komplettlösung hätte ich es auch nie so schnell durchgespielt. Allein die Entschlüsselung von Le Serpent Rouge B-) Und ich hab noch die Original CD's von 1999 sowie die Original Komplettlösung von '99 

Welches Rätsel meinst leicht??


----------



## HanFred (16. November 2014)

Ja, Le Serpent Rouge...
Ausserdem ist die Geschichte mit dem Schnurrbart etwas absurd.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (16. November 2014)

Das mit der Katze? Und Ahornsirup?


----------

